# Coldeast Hospital



## Pete (Jan 23, 2006)

A large estate developed in the nineteen thirties for people with learning disabilities. White brick male, female and childrens villa blocks date from this period in the grounds of the pre-existing mansion. 

Small parts of the site remain in use including the recreation hall. Coldeast mansion is secure, as is the modern chapel with regular security protection nearby. Some villas and other blocks are accessible and grounds are walkable.


----------

